# Exporting to previous export location



## MarkNicholas (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok bear with me on this. Its not easy to explain ! My photos are saved in a folder structure similar to the following. Its a simple structure that works for me for "most" of my needs :

2012_10_20_Home>>CR2 Files
>>Jpeg_1200px_LR4.1
>>Jpeg_800px_LR4.1​
2012_10_21_Football>>CR2 Files
>>Jpeg_1200px_LR4.1
>>Jpeg_600px_LR4.1​When I export I place the rendered Jpegs into the appropriate sub-folder "Jpeg_xxxpx_LRx.x"within each root folder for each shoot.

Now here is my issue. Sometimes I create a smart collection of photos with certain properties. This could include photos from many different shoots. After further development of these photos I will export them again but I obviously want to export them back to the appropriate "Jpeg_xxx" sub-folder. However, LR does not remember where each photo was originally exported to. Therefore I have to manually export and and choose the correct sub-folder for ach photo or sub-batch of photos which can be rather time consuming. Creating presets would not really help as I would still have to work out which preset was appropriate for which photo. Ideally LR would remember where it previously exported the file and you would have an option to export to previous folder (the current export to previous only applies to the last export location !). If a file had not been previously exported then this feature would not apply to them and you would obviously have to manually choose where to export.

Am I the only one in the world with this issue or are there others out there ? If I am then I suppose I will have to live with it.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark I can see that you have a complicated workflow.
I would be more interested in finding out why you are needing to such complicated things.
I think if we understand the motivation for all these reimportations then with this knowledge alternatives may become apparent.

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 27, 2012)

You're not the only one Mark, but I have yet to find a better solution.  I know a lot of weddings photographers who use a similar folder structure.

I could imagine that a 'parent folder of original photo' plus 'put in subfolder' work work for you, if that parent option existed, or a 'put in parallel folder' option.  We already have a 'same folder as original photo' option but I guess it would be tough to explain in a dialog.


----------



## spg (Oct 27, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I could imagine that a 'parent folder of original photo' plus 'put in subfolder' work work for you, if that parent option existed, or a 'put in parallel folder' option.  We already have a 'same folder as original photo' option but I guess it would be tough to explain in a dialog.



A "put in parallel" folder option would be great! Is there any way to achieve this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 28, 2012)

Not at the moment, but it would be worth putting in a request at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 29, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You're not the only one Mark, but I have yet to find a better solution.  I know a lot of weddings photographers who use a similar folder structure.
> 
> I could imagine that a 'parent folder of original photo' plus 'put in subfolder' work work for you, if that parent option existed, or a 'put in parallel folder' option.  We already have a 'same folder as original photo' option but I guess it would be tough to explain in a dialog.



I tried out the "same folder as original photo" option with a subfolder named "Jpeg_xxxpx_LRxx" and this works fine except that my Folder full of Jpegs is now in my CR2 folder. This is not a actually big issue to me and I am am considering adopting this revised folder structure. Another option would be for me to do away with the CR2 folder and put the originals directly in the parent folder, but this would be more complex to implement as it involves several catalogues. I shall chew on it for now.


----------

